# Very new...catfish help



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

"After a period of time, a couple of months or so, you might add a corydoras catfish. They eat extra food that falls to the bottom, plus they are cute." -Judya


^^That advice was given to me. I have a 2 gal. tank w/ 3 neon tetras. I've already been told they need a bigger tank. I plan on getting one but it might not be until June. I'd like some kinda of catfish. Mostly cause I want them to help keep my tank clean. Can my tank take on another fish or would it hurt if more than help it? I already posted something somewhere about this, but slightly different...I saw some kind of octi-something catfish at my local petstore, Petco. It is about 1" and says they get about 2-3". Would that work w/ my tetras. Does anyone know anything about these. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest adding anything else to the 2g. What you saw at Petco was probably a species of Otocinclus catfish. They eat algae, and are small, but they need very clean water and like to be kept in groups of at least four. To clean your tank, just siphon out any detrius you see while doing water-changes, and clean off algae by hand (Mag-Float makes a tiny magnetic algae scraper for <5g tanks.).


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, otocinclus is right. Thats what someone else said too.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't know about the group of 4 thing BUT I do know these little guys Otocinclus "catfish" have a variaciuos appetite!!! meaning even 1 would starve to death in a 20 gal usually much less your 2 gal. Definately just scrape by hand ... is there a heater? filter? if so you "might" add 1 small cory cat to keep the bottom cleaner but I'd venture to say he'd prolly starve too as you don't need to feed the neons but "A" flake or 2 of flake food 2 times a day or so. 

2 gal tank = ... good betta bowl :lol: definately need a bigger tank if you want more fish


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for the betta idea. Cause it seemed like this tank was useless cause everyone said it was too small. 

I'm planning on getting a nice 20 gal. tank. But it could be a while maybe even June. I'll do what I can with what I have for now. I'm not made of money. lol I'll try to keep my fish healthy.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I hear you there ... I work for uncle sugar (uncle sam) and pay isn't all that great on the enlisted side ... we don't serve to get rich that's for sure!


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Please do not get one corydoras. They are schooling fish and like the company of 6-8 of their own kind. Should not be kept alone or in smaller groups. 
Turning your bowl into a betta bowl is a better idea.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, the betta idea won't be too soon. I need the money for a bigger tank for the others. 

Don't you need a pretty big tank to keep 6 corys??

Joe Kool...thanks for helping our country. God Bless!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

they'd be happy in a 30+ with a few tankmates ... I've never had much luck with corys till recently when a guy PCSing (moving) gave me 3 with an angel fish and a dojo loach ... what a mix they make in with my africans ... but I give them a good home. Angel would prolly be happer @ a lower PH though :| 

watch stores like petco or petsmart if you have one local, they regularly put tanks on clearance ( my favorite friend :mrgreen: ) I got a 28 bow front tank with the top and stand for $57 on clearance @ petco ... but it helps to get to know the fish dept manager too  (was $99 but she took xtra 30% or so off cause the black paint wasn't "even" on the stand :lol: )

Or look in the paper for a used tank you could probably "vulture" up someon's whole set up for cheap (less than a year or 2 old ... alot of beginners get frustrated with the put up tank throw fish in the same day ... die a week later .. next month trhow more fish in ... die a cuple weeks down the road because the LFS never bothered to tell them about the nitrogen cycle or proper way to add fish .. or anything but "yea they look cool don't they"


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

83turboranger @ Wed 26 Jan said:


> Joe Kool...thanks for helping our country.  God Bless!


 :fish: 

Thanks ... always good to hear!


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

do u ppl realise, that everyone who has posted (xcept me) in this topic is american?. Im australian so yeh. i am also new

cyaZ


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

gotta love us americans! LOL too much time on our hands! NOT


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you absolutely HAVE to get a few cories...I recommend the pygmy cories. There are 3 different species: Pygmaeus/Hastatus/Hasbrosus. They won't grow any bigger then the neons. You can probably get 2 or 3...IF... you have good filtration, and some experience in fishkeeping (1-2 years).
If you are a beginner...I wouldn't get any more fish. :roll:


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Corys do fine with just 2 or three of them. I have had 2 in a 20 gal for almost 1 year and then got another one just a little while ago. They seem happy enough being just three to the point where they spawned last month. Having a larger group is not necessary for them to be happy obviously. :lol:


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmm... in nature cories live in loose groups of hundreds or thousands, so I think it would be fare to have at least 4-6 of them. Just like in nature neon tetras live in tight groups of thousands so it would be fair to have at least 6-8 of them. 1-3 is really so... little. Just my opinion.


----------

